# Sunday March 26, 2017 Freshwater fish and plant auction outside Atlanta, GA.



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Save the date, more details coming soon.

Atlanta Area Aquarium Association Spring Auction 
March 26, 2017
Windy Hill Community Center
1885 Roswell Street, SE
Smyrna, GA 30080


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Registration Is Now Open!!!

Register now for our Spring Auction that will be held on

Sunday, March 26th at the Windy Hill Community Center

(1885 Roswell St SE, Smyrna, GA 30080)

** READ THIS - VERY IMPORTANT **
Everyone must register to participate in our auctions. If you registered for our past auctions, you'll need to re-register.
We clear the auction registration database prior to each auction (this helps us keep everyone's information current).
Both buyers and sellers need to register for our auctions.


Here's how you register:

In your browser go to the following URL:
http://www.aquaticgardener.com/AAAA/...nregistration/

1. Click on 'Click Here To Create A New Account'

2. Fill out the form using 332817 for the key code.
Also, your password needs to be at least 8 characters long.

3. If all goes well, you'll be prompted to login. Go ahead and login

4. Following your login, you'll now see your bidder/seller number

5. Sellers, if you click the text below your bidder number, you can register items for the auction


----------

